# Czech Pilot Homage?



## lowfell (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello all, i'm looking for a Czech pilot Longines homage, (or a real one if I can get one for 600 quid). i've seen a Zeno with subseconds that looks quite close, although no one seems to have the model I'm interested in. I've also seen the Kienzle one, but that doesn't look as authentic. Any ideas?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum...

If you want the Czech Longines, save up and buy one....If youve Â£600 quid to spend , dont waste it on a homage, keep adding a few quid a month and get the real deal...Just my opinion


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I agree with Jason. If once you own the real thing and you find you'd like to wear it more often or in harsher conditions then look around for an homage. Mil watches can take a beating though - they're designed for it!


----------



## lowfell (Jul 2, 2007)

Nalu said:


> I agree with Jason. If once you own the real thing and you find you'd like to wear it more often or in harsher conditions then look around for an homage. Mil watches can take a beating though - they're designed for it!


Yes, your both right, but I'm hurting with the want.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Savour the anticpation..It will feel great when you find one......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

any of the p'boro mob know if the arse'ole in westgate arcade ever sold the one he had?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its not there any more so I guess he did.....

He hasnt got anything too interesting at the mo, a few old Omega dress watches and Rolex datejust jobbies.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if he had anything I liked I still wouldn't buy from him 

goodluck in the search lowfell.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Me neither.....Hes a little twerp


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm sorry Jason but I must disagree. I advocate buying in the style of / homage watches. In 6 months time you can then go and buy the real thing & you have a valid reason (excuse) for adding to your collection. If you buy the really thing first it's a bit more tricky justifying additional expenditure to the 710

(Saying that it doesn't stop me from trying







)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mutley









That is genius! I hadnt thought of that







Nice one...









Now, what is Alphas website again.....?


----------

